# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Newbie to RTA

## pcellasio

I just signed on a few hours ago and can't figure out how to use the planning tools. I want to plan a trip with about 4 stopovers and can't figure out where it lets me do that and add it to the map. I was also hoping to calculate the time I spend at each of the stopovers and have it appear on the final directions/plan.

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Howdy and welcome to RoadTrip America!

To create custom maps you will want to use the tools on the Map Center page.  Here is a tutorial and some examples created by other first-time users on RTA.

WRT to calculating time spent at the stopovers -- What do you mean?  Time asleep?  Time eating?  Time shopping, time walking, --- In any case, the RTA Custom Mapping program does not include an element of time.  Distance is computed and displays on each route you create.  Time of travel generally follows this rule of thumb:

Interstate Highways with posted speeds of 70 mph -- you can average about 57 mph over the course of 8 hours on the road.

Secondary roads with posted speeds of 65 mph -- you can average about 53 mph over the course of 8 hours on the road.

Mark

----------

